# Settlement permit or EC long-term residence permit



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi folks,

I have a question about the difference between Settlement permit and EC long-term residence permit.

I hold a blue card visa in Germany and I was reading that after 21 months of staying here and having passed the integration course of B1 level, Settlement permit could be issued by the relevant authorities. But what does it really means. 
Does it offers the same benefits as EC long-term residence permit?

Thank you for your help.

Best wishes,


----------



## netw (Aug 11, 2014)

netw said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a question about the difference between Settlement permit and EC long-term residence permit.
> 
> ...


Please any reply?

Thank you for your help!


----------

